# When you do your nails...



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you anal about them being the same length? And I don't just mean in general, I mean in order to paint them. I swear sometimes I think I have OCD about some things, but John just keeps saying I'm particular. Well, I happen to be particular about a lot, and my nails are one of them.

I'm not sure if it's from years of getting my nails done with gel or not, but I don't care to paint my nails if they're not all the same length. Like, I can't have one nail that broke off and the rest are long, and still paint them. How screwy is that?

Please, tell me someone else is like this! I'm going to paint my nails today regardless because I need to cut them all down, but if I wasn't, I'd refuse to use more than a top coat.


----------



## -KT- (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't like to have my nails different lengths in general. If one breaks I usually trim the other ones down so the difference isn't so drastic.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *-KT-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like to have my nails different lengths in general. If one breaks I usually trim the other ones down so the difference isn't so drastic. That's what I do too, but this was such a tiny difference in length, no one would've noticed. Alas, I did and it bothered me. I'm weird I guess.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 25, 2007)

you are a bit freaky Aquilah!!!! I like mine to be mostly the same length and I cut them all off if one breaks and I only paint them with colour once they start to grow................but I don't take out a ruler!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you are a bit freaky Aquilah!!!! I like mine to be mostly the same length and I cut them all off if one breaks and I only paint them with colour once they start to grow................but I don't take out a ruler!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I don't use rulers either, but I'm definitely weird! LOL! I can't complain though, because they look good in my OPI Ruble For Your Thoughts LOL!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 25, 2007)

i am so with you aquilah!!! if one nail breaks, i have to cut them all down. i actually have two different files in my purse- a coarse one, and a 4 part buffer, because i actually detest the moment i feel a ragged edge.

when i break a nail and i don't have time to shorten the others, i end up hiding my hands from the public.

when i was in high school i was OBSESSED with my nails to the point i had my boyfriend at the time memorized on my favorite nail polish, and when we went to pick corsage flowers, they had to match my nail polish exactly or it was off to the next florist.

i actually have no idea how i had a boyfriend or any friends, because every time i think of the things i did in high school, i was a total self obsessed biaaatch.

believe me i am not even close to being that extreme anymore.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am so with you aquilah!!! if one nail breaks, i have to cut them all down. i actually have two different files in my purse- a coarse one, and a 4 part buffer, because i actually detest the moment i feel a ragged edge.when i break a nail and i don't have time to shorten the others, i end up hiding my hands from the public.

when i was in high school i was OBSESSED with my nails to the point i had my boyfriend at the time memorized on my favorite nail polish, and when we went to pick corsage flowers, they had to match my nail polish exactly or it was off to the next florist.

i actually have no idea how i had a boyfriend or any friends, because every time i think of the things i did in high school, i was a total self obsessed biaaatch.

believe me i am not even close to being that extreme anymore.

See, that's something I don't have in my purse that I should: files and clippers. I really should... I need a bigger purse first though!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 25, 2007)

my buffer is on my key ring an maybe a 1/2 inch longer than my keys! it was 99 cents at longs. on my keys because i can switch purses a hundred times and still have it on there.

you dont need a bigger purse!!!

Attachment 37480


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my buffer is on my key ring an maybe a 1/2 inch longer than my keys! it was 99 cents at longs. on my keys because i can switch purses a hundred times and still have it on there.you dont need a bigger purse!!!

Attachment 37480

Oh, that's cute! But yeah, I do need a bigger purse in general LOL! That's just another good excuse for needing it LOL!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh trust me Im the same way. I have to have them the same length. I hate it if they arent. I only paint them if they are the same length. If I break one then I clip them all down to the same length otherwise I'll start pickin at them and make em all worse.


----------



## topdogg (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so glad there are other beauties with the same nail concerns as me! I keep a small bag with a file, clippers, two 4 way buffers (sometimes I prefer one of the other...no idea why), cuticle oil, and shea butter cuticle cream. I have been known to 'manicure' random people I work with when I see bad nails happening to good people lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh trust me Im the same way. I have to have them the same length. I hate it if they arent. I only paint them if they are the same length. If I break one then I clip them all down to the same length otherwise I'll start pickin at them and make em all worse. Exactly! It's such a "bad" habit, but I reckon it just means we're very particular about our nails LOL!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 26, 2007)

i also have a little tin of burts bee's hand salve at my desk that i obsessively rub into my nail beds all day at work!!! hahaha

Originally Posted by *topdogg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad there are other beauties with the same nail concerns as me! I keep a small bag with a file, clippers, two 4 way buffers (sometimes I prefer one of the other...no idea why), cuticle oil, and shea butter cuticle cream. I have been known to 'manicure' random people I work with when I see bad nails happening to good people lol.


----------



## Leony (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL you're not weird Aqee, if you do then I'd be weird as well lol.


----------



## Star_light (Nov 26, 2007)

I also go for the same lenght, unless one breaks whilst the rest are still very short.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2007)

if one of my nails broke, i will cut the others a bit, just so the difference will be less noticeable, but i like to have what people consider to be long nails (for me they're more of a medium size




).

oh but they have to be really in an almond shape, so i can spend some time filing them. nothing more horrid for me than square nails.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

Hahah.. I know what you mean, I don't like too much difference. Luckily I can usually convince myself that no one will notice if I don't have time to perfect it!


----------



## shazzy663 (Dec 20, 2007)

hi i am the same if 1 nail breaks off i get really anoyed and cant be bothered with my nails untill it grows back weird eh.


----------



## letilody (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello, I hope not to be non-connected with the topic.

If it is about a shorter nail than all the others, why not to put a dressing? This sometimes arrives at me to break it one and several people do not point it out to me.

Bye, Laety


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 25, 2007)

Not too much but when they start to get long and break i have to even them out. I cant have 3 long nails and the 2 short nails or something like that.


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 4, 2008)

I also don't like to have my nails different lengths in general, when i have a nail that broke I do acrylic and it's verry natural.


----------



## breathless (Jan 18, 2008)

i am the same as you. and, if they are painted and one nail breaks, i'll cut the rest of the nails down to be the same lengh. no wonder why i can't keep long nails for long ...


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you anal about them being the same length? And I don't just mean in general, I mean in order to paint them. I swear sometimes I think I have OCD about some things, but John just keeps saying I'm particular. Well, I happen to be particular about a lot, and my nails are one of them. 
I'm not sure if it's from years of getting my nails done with gel or not, but I don't care to paint my nails if they're not all the same length. Like, I can't have one nail that broke off and the rest are long, and still paint them. How screwy is that?

Please, tell me someone else is like this! I'm going to paint my nails today regardless because I need to cut them all down, but if I wasn't, I'd refuse to use more than a top coat.

It sounds just like a description of myself!!! I guess we both are perfection's freaks!!!
Good luck with your obsession!! LOL!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 27, 2008)

OCD,

Yeah You Know Me!

I have a bit of OCD myself! =) You are not weird in the least!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am the same as you. and, if they are painted and one nail breaks, i'll cut the rest of the nails down to be the same lengh. no wonder why i can't keep long nails for long ... Sounds exactly like me too!


----------



## dancer01 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am the same way. I start with my index fingers, I put the tips of my nails on each thumb and feel if one is longer than the other, then file the longer one down. And repeat until they feel the exact same length..and continue with each finger. Haha, I sound crazy..but I have to because it bothers me when they are all different.


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 29, 2008)

i agree!! if one of my nails breaks off then i have to cut the rest. I also wont paint my nails if i havent bothered to file/shape them b/c theyre so ugly, why bother?


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dancer01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am the same way. I start with my index fingers, I put the tips of my nails on each thumb and feel if one is longer than the other, then file the longer one down. And repeat until they feel the exact same length..and continue with each finger. Haha, I sound crazy..but I have to because it bothers me when they are all different. I do that too!!! What I also do to be sure they're all the same lenght is to put my right hand's nail against the left hand's nail... nail to nail... one by one!!!


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do that too!!! What I also do to be sure they're all the same lenght is to put my right hand's nail against the left hand's nail... nail to nail... one by one!!!

I do that thing too! They all have to be EXACTLY the same.


----------



## Raze (Mar 5, 2008)

If I break a nail, I'll shorten the others so it's not too noticeable, unless I'm a couple of days away from going to my nail tech, then I'll just just wait and get a tip put on (I usually just have gel over my natural nails to keep them strong and so I wont bite them).


----------

